# Drag Queen Barbie...Really!?



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Introducing 'drag queen' Barbie! Mattel models its latest doll on cross-dressing designer from fashion label The Blonds*



By Kristie Lau
*PUBLISHED:* 19:54 GMT, 16 August 2012 | *UPDATED:* 19:55 GMT, 16 August 2012 

Barbie has served as a female role model for years, donning everything from a nurse's uniform to an Olympic athlete's tracksuit and Presidential power suit.

Now, however, the famous plastic doll is aiming to inspire male fans through the first 'drag queen' Barbie.

Although the term drag queen is not officially used to describe the new The Blonds Blond Diamond Barbie Doll, the plastic figurine was created in part by New York-based fashion designer Phillipe Blond, who is a cross-dresser himself.






 





Inspiration: A 'drag queen' Barbie has been released (left). It was created, in part by Phillipe Blond (right), who is one half of the New York-based design duo The Blonds. The doll even sports the same eye make-up, above








 Exotic: The doll, which is dripping in dramatic bling, features eyelash extensions as well as sparkling earrings

Mattel, the company that manufactures Barbie, commissioned the work to Phillipe and David Blond of the label The Blonds, who have expressed their adoration for the doll ever since their label was born in 2007.

Cathy Cline, vice president of marketing for Mattel's girls' brands, told The New York Times: 'One of the great things about Barbie is that she continues to push the envelope. Barbie doesn't worry about what other people think.'



Phillipe himself expressed the same sentiment.
'Fashion is a form of self-expression and we believe that everyone should feel glamorous every day,' he said.





 





Glamour: The doll wears a mini dress covered in bling as well as metallic silver shoes and an elaborate cuff













Details: The doll wears a chunky silver cuff and ring (left) as well as sparkly pumps on her tiny feet (right)


The doll, who really should have been modeled with the male Ken doll, features a side-swept hair style and an extremely short bejeweled mini corset dress that is laced up at the back.
She pairs the look with flashy accessories also' a chunky silver cuff, a sparkling cocktail ring and silver metallic pumps that feature a lipstick pink sole. 





 Art imitates life: New York design duo Phillipe (left) and David Blond (right) are the team behind the doll

A full-length faux fox fur coat completes the dramatic look.

Barbie has also been given eyelash extensions, a must for any drag queen.
Phillipe himself sports similar long blonde hair to the doll, though his design partner David stressed that it is not a true representation of him.

Instead, the doll 'may loosely be based on Phillipe and this character that he plays within our little Blond world,' David said.
An official description for the doll describes the drag queen figurine as 'pretty, provocative, and magical'.
It says: 'Phillipe and David Blond believe that every woman should be glamorous every day.

It then talks about Barbie's wardrobe picks.

'Fun fashion and rock 'n' roll glam are the only rules for these gorgeous garments,' it reads. 'Our favourite blonde celebrates The Blonds, dressed for an amazing adventure.

'The Blonds Blond Diamond Barbie brings the most sparkly splendor of fashion.'
In 2009, The Blonds took part in Barbie's 50th birthday fashion show, which no doubt helped to push the current partnership along.

Their designs often include sparkly corsets and have been spotted on the likes of Katy Perry, Beyoncé and Nicki Minaj.

Their fashion shows are also just as theatrical.

The brand is not stocked in stores as the team only sell their clothes to private clients but in collaborating with Barbie, David hopes the brand can finally push into the mainstream.

'And that's the direction we would like to produce,' he said. 'Things that are more accessible to more people. This is a step in the right direction.'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...essing-designer-fashion-label-The-Blonds.html


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 17, 2012)

This trying to please everybody has gone a bit too far.


----------



## SmileyNY (Aug 17, 2012)

I like the dress!


----------



## hair_rehab (Aug 17, 2012)

Umm..I don't really see the difference from any other Barbie.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Aug 17, 2012)

She's fly! Looks nothing like a drag queen though.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 17, 2012)

Eww!!!!!!!!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Still just looks like a regular female doll.  But I agree that trying to please everyone has gone too far.  Drag Queen Barbie?  Really?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2012)

MzRhonda said:


> This trying to please everybody has gone a bit too far.



My response exactly ! ! !

Way too far... Mess like this needs to be stopped before it gets started...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2012)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Still just looks like a regular female doll.  But I agree that trying to please everyone has gone too far.
> 
> *Drag Queen Barbie?  Really?*



I know... like 'what's the point'?    Who wants an ugly _dragged  _out Barbie in the first place?

I'm tired of men trying to act like women... be a man for Heaven's sake !  Accept 'your' ca'hoonas and be a man.   They just need to leave being a woman to real women.


----------



## pebbles (Aug 17, 2012)

Have mercy, Lord.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Aug 17, 2012)

They cant be serious  This really is a man's world and after a while the trannies are going to take the place of real women.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2012)

IndifinableJoli said:


> They cant be serious  This really is a man's world and after a while the damn trannies are going to take the place of real women.



   

I truly get your sentiment.   

I'll be honest, NO MAN can EVER...   

Wait... hold up, I gotta say this right.  * I gotta stand up for this *   

Okay...

NO MAN can E'VA  NE'VA take the place of ME.... 

I am way too much woman for any man to replace let alone imitate.    And I am SURE that there are more women other than me who can say the same about themselves...  :reddancer:   

The real deal is there's nothing 'fakin' about me when I'm shakin' 

Will the REAL Women stand up and take a bow... ! ! !


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2012)

pebbles said:


> Have mercy, Lord.



I think 'Mercy' has just about had enough


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Aug 17, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> We don't use 'curse' words here in the Christian forum...
> 
> However I truly get your sentiment.
> 
> ...




My apologies... I edited my post  I usually hit the "new post" button rather than going into the forums section  

I love and agree with your post!!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2012)

IndifinableJoli said:


> My apologies... I edited my post  I usually hit the "new post" button rather than going into the forums section
> 
> I love and agree with your post!!



IndifinableJoli .....

You know what?    YOU are a Classy Lady.   I'm serious!   And don't allow anyone to say otherwise about you, not ever.  

It takes a woman of Class to come back and to be so humble.  You also have God's heart.   I thank God for not only blessing you, but for returning unto you 1000-fold in respect, in favour, and in love.   

I thank God for vindicating you where you have been wrongly accused / misunderstood and for showing others your Light and your Gifts and that you will be respected for them and for all of who you are.  

I'm going back to edit my post as well.  

Love and blessings to you "Classy Lady",  

Drags don't have a thing on you, nor does any Barbie doll and they never will.


----------



## MonPetite (Aug 17, 2012)

....................


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Aug 17, 2012)

What's the difference again?


----------



## auparavant (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm tempted to look at one in the store and check between its legs.


And I'm sorry, why couldn't they have given this honor to RuPaul?  He's the baddest drag queen of them all.  And he's blond.  So, BOOOOO to you Barbie...for pushing the envelope...and for being racist by not giving the image to the no. 1 of all. Er, I still wonder what it looks like under the pants.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Hmmm, I'm tempted to look at one in the store and check between its legs.
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry, why couldn't they have given this honor to RuPaul?  He's the baddest drag queen of them all.  And he's blond.  So, BOOOOO to you Barbie...for pushing the envelope...and for being racist by not giving the image to the no. 1 of all. Er, I still wonder what it looks like under the pants.



Oh Dear... Aupar... Oh Dear...  I pray they haven't done this; adding a male genitalia under a doll wearing a glitter evening gown.  

They better not go that far... too much is just too much.   

This drag queen Barbie is a serious danger to children.  It's little innocent girls who ask for and received Barbie dolls.... so what business to these manufacturers have agreeing to this?    it's wrong!   Children do not need to have this much thrown at them at such an innocent age.   It's inappropriate.   

For a child to have such a doll opens up a can of snakes (who have eaten the worms).  This is actually child exposure to pornography.    What does and why should any child know what a drag queen is -- which leads to a child asking what do they do; what makes them different.   This such a demonic influence. 

These folks think, it's funny; but it's not.


----------



## PatTodd (Aug 17, 2012)

Must. Have.  That is all.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 17, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Hmmm, I'm tempted to look at one in the store and check between its legs.



 oh, man... (no pun intended)


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> oh, man... (no pun intended)


----------



## loved (Aug 18, 2012)

This Barbie is in the same vein as the other collectible designer Barbies.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 18, 2012)

So is this Barbie going to have male parts and an Adam's apple? Sick!

These dolls are for little girls.  Or are they making drag queen's for little boys that may potentially think they're girls?


----------



## Ithacagurl (Aug 18, 2012)

to hell in a handbasket. tis all


----------



## MonPetite (Aug 18, 2012)

...................


----------



## CaramelLites (Aug 18, 2012)

Ummm it's a girl. Darken her a few shades and it's Beyonce. It's not controversial at all. I like it.


----------



## auparavant (Aug 18, 2012)

Y'all know Barbie and Ken are NOT anatomically correct.  They  had me majorly confused for decades in life.  LOL>


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 18, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I know... like 'what's the point'?    Who wants an ugly _dragged  _out Barbie in the first place?
> 
> I'm tired of men trying to act like women... be a man for Heaven's sake !  Accept 'your' ca'hoonas and be a man.   They just need to leave being a woman to real women.





Shimmie said:


> My response exactly ! ! !
> 
> Way too far... Mess like this needs to be stopped before it gets started...





nathansgirl1908 said:


> Still just looks like a regular female doll.  But I agree that trying to please everyone has gone too far.  Drag Queen Barbie?  Really?





MzRhonda said:


> This trying to please everybody has gone a bit too far.



I'd just like to point out that Mattel has not named this doll "Drag Queen Barbie."  So this is not a case of that mythical "Gay Agenda" at work.  This is some writer trying to be a little too clever and taking advantage of a non-existent controversy.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2012)

CaramelLites said:


> * Ummm it's a girl. *
> 
> Darken her a few shades and it's Beyonce.



 I read your first line and thought... "Who just had a baby?"   

And I have to agree, that Barbie has somehow become the 'mold' in the doll world.  Add a feature / edit a feature, she's a new feature character.  

Can't agree with the draggin'


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2012)

HappilyLiberal said:


> *I'd just like to point out that Mattel has not named this doll "Drag Queen Barbie."  *
> 
> 
> So this is not a case of that mythical "Gay Agenda" at work.  This is some writer trying to be a little too clever and taking advantage of a non-existent controversy.



Thanks for sharing this.   Mattel had better keep it that way...   

The gay agenda is *far* from a myth...it's the devil at work, no longer hidden in dark corners; spiritual wickedness in high places downplaying humanity, working against the order and the will of God.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2012)

Ithacagurl said:


> to hell in a *handbasket*. tis all



I think the 'handbaskets' are dropping these contents mid air...   straw burns fast and furious, and they want no parts of the fire.


----------

